# I phone apps like a riding version of the sat nav



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone know any I phone version of the sat nav so I can work out the speed and distance I go on rides out with my pony . Preferrably free apps.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i dont have the i-phone but i have the black berry bold and my sis has the new i-phone and then my other sister has an old flip type phone and we all use the endomondo free version.

i get duration, distance, average speed plus it talks to you every so often so you don't have to constantly keep taking it out to check.

it has every activity from riding, running etc so you can use it for everything


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Kait18, does it work when you are not in 3G areas? I ride on trails in remote areas where there is little to no cell service. My instinct tells me it won't work, and I need a Garmin for actual trail riding.

What is the service like where you are riding and using this app?


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I am not riding in remote places yet.

And if it makes any difference I am in the UK. I just want to know how far and what speed we ride at for fitness etc.

But my long term aim is to do long distance riding eventually.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

garmin has an app for Iphone and my understanding is it works without cell coverage.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i only have verzion access in my town and we get off the 3g and in no service zones sometimes for a while and it still works but moderately...it drains the battery quick when not is service area!! thats the only negative i have for it.

but for starting and getting the hang of things it has helped me without spending more money right now..and is convenient. atleast for me it is 

i will be checking for the garmin though when i see my sister and try it out on her i-phone


----------



## Yoss13 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fellpony said:


> Does anyone know any I phone version of the sat nav so I can work out the speed and distance I go on rides out with my pony . Preferrably free apps.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is a app in app store called equitrail. I just started using it and looks very good to me.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

download everytrail. It works wonderful - and it is free for 3 trails and then I think like $5 to continue using it


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> garmin has an app for Iphone and my understanding is it works without cell coverage.


Those apps should be checking with the GPS chip built in to most cell phones. They won't work with an iPod Touch (iPhone without the phone hardware), which does _not_ have GPS capability (although there are third-party GPS receivers that plug into Apple's dock connector to give the Touch true GPS capability at the price of battery reserves).

I believe Samsung's answer to the iPod Touch — the Galaxy 4 Player and Galaxy 5 player (both non-phone Android devices) — kept the GPS circuitry from their telephone cousins.


----------

